# re-testing for fun.... with scenario questionnaire



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be? 

My feelings? Well I'd be very confused because I'd want them to be there for me if the roles were turned. And, I'd have pieced together what type of person they were before committing to them for that long. And in piecing them together with how I've observed them and their personality for two years ensuring that this would not be their reaction. - Nonetheless, I'd want to respect their wishes, and send a card/something that may change their wishes manipulating them to want me there with them as I would in their place.-



SCENARIO 2 

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

I would respond by saying okay I'll help if I'm not busy. The fact they didn't ask to straight up copy me but just asked for some guidance made the difference. Means they're interested in the class enough to ask for help the right way albeit, with terrible timing. I would suggest to them to ask for help earlier on in the semester next time when they are struggling. As long as I didn't have something planned "serious" I'd have no problem helping seeing as I'd been living with them for a while and they have not bothered me so far in our relationship. I like working alone, but this wouldn't be working for me, it would be teaching. They would get some help but ultimately all this would just strengthen knowledge as well by rehashing it. And if am interested in the subject alone I really wouldn't mind, but would tell them I need time to rest so it would not be all in one sitting. 


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?


Project 2, I have trouble thinking well in groups. My best work is alone with minimal interaction with other people. They are just distractions to me, and I work in a meticulously and very detailed fashion. Other people would just cause me too lose focus and my train of thought / my place ext. I don't really care if the work I'm doing has a bigger or lesser affect, I just care that I'm comfortable and the theories/ideas behind my work are the best. I do not mind tossing around ideas with one/maybe two other people before getting started but then splitting up. I don't work well in groups and myself not speaking up enough because i'm processing all the different ways the project could go with every single persons idea's giving me no time to come up with my own design for the project and expanding from it.

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

If they are not close friends, I would be overwhelmed rehashing part of my answer above. While they are tossing around idea's be them good or bad I'm in my head trying to branch out on their concepts leaving me no time to find my own thread of creativity. I would get very tired and eventually stop listening to them at all just waiting for it to over and for them to give me their basic ideas after their verbal diarrhea has ceased. I would try to then once I'm alone work out from their perspectives the best I can but will come up with my own view and suggestions even if it totally disregards their work the next time we meet. I need the alone time to think or my work becomes messy and I become overwhelmed. I need a lot of alone time to think everything through and try and make what I come up with and suggest as full-proof as possible, and alone is the only way I can fully achieve this.

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

I'd play WoW to distract my brain and relax from thinking constantly and trick myself into a mundane routine to relax and be alone with interaction available if I want it through chat ext. And I often find myself just watching lectures in my free time and researching shit that has no real effect on my life, I just want the knowledge for the sake of having it. The lectures are often philosophy and debates with politics and religion ext. I'm not particularly interested in either of those subjects its just something to think about and relax because I don't really give a fuck. I'd probably watch some documentaries as well and be as alone as possible the whole time I do this. I often don't feel like I can fully think till even the people I live with and are close with are asleep, it's like my brain can finally open and everything is quiet. If something inspire's me though I will work 24/7 even during my "off-time" especially once everyone is asleep and no one can interrupt me. 

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

Artist (*Classically trained-photo-realistic and Technical-Artist* I am one, make a living with my work/commissions.) I think musician should apply to "Artist" as well, but that's just me.)
Psychologist (I already study this subject in my free time and find it interesting)
Analyst ( particularly (Cryptography) Almost went into the military doing this very thing when I was younger.) 
No, it wasn't hard to pick really. Went back and forth a few times between psychologist and scientist ****arguably the same thing just a specific field of study with-in science.*** as well the third. I would find fulfillment in any of them. I don't really care about money anyway long as I can eat and have a place to sleep/work I'm fine.

SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?

Short Effective Scenario Questionnaire 2.0 (Self-Type)-paintedcanyon1fb.jpg

- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

I like the picture, it's well done 'set' artistically and flows rather nicely. I know I focused on the green lush trees as probably intended by the photographer to be the central focal point of the photo. I can imagine lots of things looking at this photo, I could go on for a very long time spitting up random thoughts it provokes anything from I wonder what the temperature was during that photo to how long it's taken water/wind to carve away the walls the it has. Then thinking about how it was probably a flat field or meadow or underwater completely at some point and time and what this exact spot will look in like 2 million years in the future. 






Hope there aren't to many typo's / grammatical mistakes had to rush a bit. I'll be back later and try to clean it up and perhaps add a little more to certain things. Thanks for reading if you do.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems INTP to me when referring to the key. But that thought it subjective as I already thought/think I am most likely INTP.

Key is here. http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/505602-short-effective-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Also just to note. I've grown up in a house off all NJ and TJ. Mother is ISFJ Father is ENTJ and sister is INFJ Only one in my family really that comes off at all P over J. My P sorta sticks out like a sore thumb among my family.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

As I said in the questionnaire I am an artist, so here are a few of my paintings and drawings, maybe it'll give you some insight in my personality or maybe you'll just enjoy them. Either way, here they are. 







First one is a oil painting copy of a Zdzslaw piece I really enjoy. 







The second one is a color pencil drawing portrait of Edgar Allan Poe, because I he's awesome.







Third one is a color pencil portrait drawing of my sister's cat Arthur. He's a boss.







Fourth one is a Dry-Brush Oil PAINTING on paper of Tina Fey.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

le-bump


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

and bump again.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Wow, you have been patient! I'll get started on yours now, man. Just a little longer!
@Mac The Knife


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

@Mac The Knife
Scenario 1
You show the Fe Traits: May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling. Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they perceive their SO is feeling as well as the outcome for themselves and their SO.
You show the Fi Traits: May describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions. Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling.

I'm seeing a a T-N combo at work here, dominating the feelings. You clearly assume that this scenario wouldn't be likely to happen to you due to your perceptive nature. You also display a desire to respect the SO's feelings while at the same time wanting to be with SO, which is inconclusive as either Fe or Fi can have that need. I don't see any emphasis on personal values; indeed, manipulating as you posit is slightly more likely to be Fe. I need more to go on really. My instinct is that you are T>F with Fe, so Ti>Fe.

It is also possible that you are actually so confident in your understanding of the hypothetical SO because you are able to inherently read people exceptionally well, which could be Ni-Fe or Fi-Ne at work.

SCENARIO 2 
You show the Fe Traits: None, other than...general helpfulness? :/
You show the Fi Traits: Will express value judgments about the situation ie: what they perceive is right or wrong (You perceive helping them as right and don't seem to mind the rules being against it). Decision will be mostly focused on their internal sense of the right thing to do independent of outcome.

Your response shows slight amounts of Fi and no Fe that I can see, but then your personal values aren't that visible here. What I am seeing is an overwhelming amount of Ti. I do think that your interest in being a teacher as mentioned here is a bit Fe-ish, so there is that.

However, it could also be that you repress your F for some reason, perhaps related to your past, and thus it isn't showing well in your response. And, of course, I could be just wrong. Take this with a grain of salt.

SCENARIO 3
You show the Te Traits: Nada.
You show the Ti Traits: Strong Ti may express enjoyment in logically digging in to a singular problem preferring to be left alone to “think”. Strong Ti may express a desire to fundamentally understand something as well as show a lack of concern for relevancy or real world application.

I am seeing a lot of Ti and Ni here. Note I said Ni, not Ne. You appear more interested in understanding things on a conceptual level inside yourself, both logically and intuitively. You like to know the possibilities as well. You don't seem interested in unifying ideas and working together like an extroverted intuitive would. Therefore, I tentatively put forth Ti > Se > Ni > Fe, the ISTP. But let's see what else your answers hold.

SCENARIO 4
You show the Te Traits: None, but: Idea generation may be suppressed and more internal and narrowly focused (Ni).
You show the Ti Traits: Strong Ti may choose to sit back and absorb the ideas, piecing them together internally. They may or may not choose to speak out eventually describing what they have brought together. Strong Ti may have a much more narrow focus, internally picking and trying to unify the best of what was presented. Ni influence will increase the likelihood of silent observation as well as the internal unification process. Strong Ni influence will be much more driven to internally putting together the best possible course of action ie: deciding logically what they consider is the best direction for the group.

I definitely see nothing but Ti here. I get the sense here that trying to keep up with all the ideas and chase down your own expansions on those ideas is exhausting to you. That indicates to me that your obvious use of Ni here is actually difficult for you; it takes more time and is thus a weaker function. This means it is almost certainly Tertiary. An auxiliary Ne user would have no trouble keeping up with and driving group idea generation.

Of course, the reason it is exhausting could be Fe driving you to consider everyone's ideas and incorporate them. An immature, underdeveloped, or unhealthy Fe can wind up putting too much emphasis on others. It can also have trouble tuning people out.

SCENARIO 5
Hmm...definite introvert. You not only have introvert hobbies, you need peace and quiet to do things in, IE low brain stimulation is preferred as your internal mind is already stimulated all the time, which is the biochemical reason for introversion.

I am also seeing a lot of Ni and some traces of Fe here. Ni-Fe working together make it very hard to focus on yourself while other people are around, a problem that plagues INFJs, and thus requires actual physical solitude to cure. I believe any Ni-Fe user would suffer this to some degree. In fact...I'm starting to get the sense that group work is exhausting to you more because you have a hard time disconnecting from the people. That's why it is all or nothing and if it gets to be too much you literally disconnect entirely "until the verbal diarrhea is done". That sounds like Ni-Fe at work.

That brings me right back to wondering if you are Ni-Fe with suppressed Fe, or if you are Ti-dom with normal Fe for your type. :/

SCENARIO 6
You show: Aux / Tert F and T: May express more desire for doing things that pertain to analysis and logical thought. May express more desire for self-expression or focus on affecting people. Ti influence may gravitate more towards individual analytical / logical type work. 

SCENARIO 7
You show F influence: Will describe feelings that the image presents to the individual (No, but you do show interest in the emotions and intended purpose of the author, which is more Fe influence)
You show Ni influence: May seek a singular and fundamental meaning behind the image, may also have a desire to explore and see more than what is there and/or imagine what could be

Overall, the strongest thing I see here is Ni with a bit of Fe thrown in.

Ending thoughts:
I am pretty certain I see a Ti-Fe or a Fe-Ti here. I also see a lot of Ni. That leaves a couple choices. Additionally, you have a strong emphasis on art which is generally either N or F or a mix of the two. Your art in this thread communicate a strong sense of Ni-Fe to me. They have a strong variance in tone and a clearly high level of imagination. They don't seem concise like I would expect from a Ti-dom. They do seem a bit focused on things you personally enjoy or have encountered, which could be a Se influence. So the ISTP could be it.

You could be the INTP, with Ti > Ne > Si > Fe. The problem I see with that is you seem to use Ni rather than Ne and your N seems as strong if not stronger than your Ti. Indeed, I think _some_ of your own 'thinking' you notice in yourself is intuition rather than logic.

You could be the ISTP, with Ti > Se > Ni > Fe. I don't see that is being the case, as your S strikes me as weaker than that. You don't seem super grounded in reality and the present moment. I see more future focus and flights of imagination. I see a strong Ni rather than S. Then again, your art does seem grounded in that fashion. So...maybe Se and Ni could be it.

You could be the INFJ, the "thinkiest" of the introverted feelers, with Ni > Fe > Ti > Se. I see this as a possibility because I believe you to be using Fe, and I definitely see strong Ti and Ni. If your Ni is the strongest part of you, then it follows that you could be the INFJ. Not all feelers, whether Fe or Fi, are friendly and dynamic. I didn't really get enough direct information on your F function, which means it could be strong or dominant and I just can't tell much, or it could be that you have it but it is inferior.

I suppose you could be the INTJ, with Ni > Te > Fi > Se. I don't think you are on the Te-Fi axis, though.

Honestly, I think your most likely choices are the INTP if your Fe is weak (which I doubt), or the INFJ, or some other type with high Ni and Ti like the ISTP. Of those, I am inclined toward the INFJ by instinct I am having trouble articulating. Hmm. They tend to develop logic very early in life, and can confuse themselves for thinkers. Those that are aware they are feelers can instead confuse themselves for INFPs (although I gather from discussions that INFPs mistake themselves for INFJs more often). I, myself, thought of myself as a Thinker from age ~6 to age 23. I know now this is not the case. 

Oh, and naturally strong Ni can seem like Ti in early life, which doesn't help. It's that eerily understanding things without being told that comes across as incredible intelligence.

And lastly, if your profile picture is you, I think you have the INFJ eyes. No, seriously, go into the INFJ subforum and look in the INFJ pictures thread in the stickies. Look at the eyes. 

Here are some samples.















You may already know all this, but I'll put it here anyway. You seem like a non-judgmental sort of person, so I doubt you are leading with a judging function. IxxP types lead with judging functions (F and T), meaning the center of their personality is an internalized judgment of the world that people on the outside don't generally see - but here you have been sharing your inner thoughts, which means I should see hints of that judgmental side! IxxJ types lead with a Perceiving function (S or N), which mean on the inside the core of their personality is openness to information. However, since J types follow with an Extroverted Judgement function second, they can seem judgmental and all the other J stereotypes, because they are extroverting the judging function they are using right after coming to internal conclusions. They can seem to be closed to ideas as a result, when the opposite is true.

You seem more IJ than IP to me. So, yes, I think you are either the INFJ or the INTP, probably the INFJ. ISFJ might be a possibility as well, if the core of who you are is Si, but you seem Ni to me, so....hmm.

Do you know your full Enneagram tritype, by any chance?


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> @Mac The Knife
> Scenario 1
> You show the Fe Traits: May try to assume or describe what their SO might be feeling. Any decisions they make will be strongly influenced by what they perceive their SO is feeling as well as the outcome for themselves and their SO.
> You show the Fi Traits: May describe exactly what and how they would be feeling in response to their SO’s actions. Their own feelings will be clear and independent from whatever their SO might be feeling.
> ...


That's super interesting I just finished reading all you said. I would agree, INFJ / INTP it can get a little blurry. If I'm INFJ I would have pretty weak Fe because I'm concintrated on the Ni / Ti so like a IEI-Ni / INFJ-Ni subtype could definitely be the case. I really appreciate all the time you put into reading and responding to me that was really awesome of you.I tested as INFJ first coming to MBTI then it was INFP for a while but I learned that was kinda off a bit due some personal things I was experiencing at the time. I Think my sister is ISFJ or INFJ-Fe she def focuses on her Fe more than Ni. If I'm Ni I'm probably a very heavy Ni INFJ and come off a bit different I suppose.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

@Mac The Knife
I'm glad I could be of service! ^^

You do seem to be like some of the INFJs I have met here on PerC. I haven't been hanging around the INTPs, though. 

What is it you mean by "INFJ-Fe" and the similar statements in there? Is there a sub-MBTI system of which I am unaware? Or is that the result you get from the Step 2 MBTI I just heard about?

Or is it related to Socionics?


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Another thing to note is that Fe needs to externalize feelings in order to understand them. That's why both the INTP and the INFJ can benefit from talking about their feelings or making something creative that expresses those feelings. By projecting them outward, Se and Ni can take them back in and understand them the same way they come to understand other people. Or so an article I read says, which seemed true for me personally.

So...Fe can seem weak if you don't 'get' your own feelings, but that isn't what Fe is good at so it is a bit of a mistaken idea. If you are really good at expressing Fe through art it may not be as weak as you fear. How good are you at communicating with people you know well and are comfortable with, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> @Mac The Knife
> I'm glad I could be of service! ^^
> 
> You do seem to be like some of the INFJs I have met here on PerC. I haven't been hanging around the INTPs, though.
> ...


I was more-so relating it to Socionics subtypes more than anything, Just that an INFj-Fe would be almost heavy using Fe as Ni and the INFj- Ni almost forgets about Fe most of the time, and have similar expressions to say an MBTI INTP and so on.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Another thing to note is that Fe needs to externalize feelings in order to understand them. That's why both the INTP and the INFJ can benefit from talking about their feelings or making something creative that expresses those feelings. By projecting them outward, Se and Ni can take them back in and understand them the same way they come to understand other people. Or so an article I read says, which seemed true for me personally.
> 
> So...Fe can seem weak if you don't 'get' your own feelings, but that isn't what Fe is good at so it is a bit of a mistaken idea. If you are really good at expressing Fe through art it may not be as weak as you fear. How good are you at communicating with people you know well and are comfortable with, if you don't mind my asking?


With close friends, I don't have much problem communicating. Takes me a while to get to that point though, I need a really good read on the people I share things to in person/inreal life. So I only have a few people I'm rather comfortable communicating with, I don't always do it well/ they don't understand what I'm trying to get at sometimes though. That happens a lot tbh.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Mac The Knife said:


> With close friends, I don't have much problem communicating. Takes me a while to get to that point though, I need a really good read on the people I share things to in person/inreal life. So I only have a few people I'm rather comfortable communicating with, I don't always do it well/ they don't understand what I'm trying to get at sometimes though. That happens a lot tbh.


Hmm. That could result from too much Ni-Ti and not enough practice externalizing. It could also result from Ti not being able to work out how to "translate" what Ni is telling you.

Still inconclusive, to be honest. You are a difficult one! 
I'm thinking Ni > Se > Ti > Fe, or Ti > Se > Ni > Fe are possibilities as well.... >_<

My gut tells me you have strong Ni and Ti together, and when using the model this forum mostly uses that means Fe and Se are a must. But in what order.... :V

Have you looked into the original work of Jung and Myers-Briggs? This model of function stacking is not representative of their original work, and it hasn't really been supported by evidence. Jung originally posited Ni > Ti > Fe > Se for the INFJ, for example. Or at least that is what I have heard. You can see how I might think the INFJ within that framework, yes?


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Hmm. That could result from too much Ni-Ti and not enough practice externalizing. It could also result from Ti not being able to work out how to "translate" what Ni is telling you.
> 
> Still inconclusive, to be honest. You are a difficult one!
> I'm thinking Ni > Se > Ti > Fe, or Ti > Se > Ni > Fe are possibilities as well.... >_<
> ...


Yep, and that would seem like a good fit tbh. I think what happens is I think I'm providing enough info for people to really understand what I'm trying to say without having to get into every little detail, but it always bites me in the ass and they misunderstand me especially in debates ext. I don't understand how they don't read between the lines accurately, get's rather frustrating lol Idk if it helps any I have a pretty good poker face for what its worth, but if I think of something funny even when everyone else is talking about something serious I will start smiling and snickering out of nowhere. I think of random shit when whatever people are talking about most of the time because I'm not interested in what the subject is. I find it hard to express my feelings with words, by that I mean I find it hard to find the "exact words" because I'm not 100% sure what I think the emotions are, actually are that emotion. *for myself* I can read other people really well though even without talking to them.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

I made a short video of just me talking, don't know if it'll help any I'll post it here to the thread asap.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Short awkward video of me talking. Perhaps this may help in typing me. I don't know either way, here it is!


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Still inconclusive, to be honest. You are a difficult one!


Added a video of speaking maybe it can help, prob not but w/e lol


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm seeing the typical Ni-Ti check in a lot, which is when you pause and sort through what you want to say as you are speaking. Generally this takes the form of trying to put it in the best way possible, IE trying not to say something stupid or come off as not knowing what you are talking about. In INTPs it tends to make them see robotic when combined with low Fe. In INFJs it can cause them to seem cold or aloof because they seem to go from warm and extroverted to cold and thoughtful. The INTP is more reliably the same from interaction to interaction in the eyes of others, whereas the INFJ is harder to predict.

The Ni-Ti check in is more common in Ni-doms, I think, but not usually to the same strength in a Ti-dom as a Ti-Ni person speaks from knowledge first and intuition second. Both types have the Ni-Ti check in; what can be strange is that the INFJ can come across as sociable and talkative but they _still do the Ni-Ti check-in, even mid-conversation._

I do notice that your facial structure is more typical INTP, but the eyes go from vague to intense focus. They seem like Ni-Fe eyes to me, at least.

Check out this INTP that is pretty typical from Youtube: 




Also check out this comparison video between an INTP and an INFJ (bonus points for watching Part 2 as well): 



In that video, you can clearly see the pause and internal check ins for both of them.
Also note the body language of the two, and the way the INFJ stares steadily at him and then at the camera when speaking. Both are expressive when excited, but the INTP tends to look all over and be living very in the moment, while the INFJ seems more ethereal and detached yet warm and friendly at the same time somehow.

You do talk a little more like the INTP. Let me know what you think of these videos and if you see yourself in any of them.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

And one last bit of reading that is a good side-by-side (literally) description of the two: INFJ vs INTP - Personalities Comparison


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Mac The Knife said:


> !


?


----------

